# Update on kitties



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So Meatball and Tricksie have been on TOTW for about a month now, and they've learned to love it just as much as their Friskies (I'M SORRY FOR EVERY PUTTING YOU GUYS THROUGH THAT, MY BABIES!). I've noticed that both of them have a lot more energy and play together more often, Meatball is able to jump higher and faster and further than he ever was eating that crap food (given that I constantly have to fish him out of the neighbor's yards!), and that they're not sleeping as often as they used to. Also, the other day, I was petting them and noticed that both have the shiniest, healthiest coats I have ever seen. I always thought they looked good on some random old crap diet, but now that I look at them, I'm reminded of sparkly vampires....how sad. haha. But yes, their coats are positively gleaming. Tricksie always had a smooth coat that appeared almost brown in certain lights, but now it's a midnight black in all lights. XD

So, just thought I'd let you guys know just how great they're doing!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yay! I don't wanna say it but I feel I have to: Told ya so! :tongue:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That's awesome news! :biggrin:


----------

